# Brown Algae



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey everyone! 
So last night i noticed a little bit (the lightest shade) of green appearing on the front of the tank. So i rushed to set up my c02 setup (a V8 bottle, yeast, sugar, normal air tubing(its okay if its not the special c02 kind right? since the pressure is not high?) etc...) 

Well this morning, i noticed brown Algae along my filter outtake. I am assuming it is going to spread (i have already wiped it off). Is spot cleaning the best way of dealing with it?

Also, there is only plants in the tank at this time.. I wont have shrimp in there until after christmas.


----------



## splat (Nov 17, 2010)

i can't help you about the brown algae but i do i've tried the jello c02 method and it's working a lot better than sugar water.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahh, looks interesting! I will try it out when this one runs out of steam.. i just set it up and dont like to waste.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If this is a newly set-up tank, the brown 'algae' isn't really algae at all. They are diatoms and are common in newly established tanks. Ottocinclus will eradicate them in no time. Bristlenoses are also good diatom/algae eaters when small.

I hope that helps,

Stuart


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yah it is a new set up.. about a month and a half.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

pick up some otto's.

I had the same problem when I first setup my 75 gal. That brown diatomes EVERYWHERE... faster than I could clean them off the glass (once a day)... 

2 otto's later and about 48 hours.. tank was spotless


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I just use an algae brush to clean the glass - no big deal just wipe it off.


----------



## Kat in BC (Feb 19, 2011)

I a also just having this problem.  Tank is over 6 weeks, water testing if all good. But this brown stuff is there... Diatom

Doing some research also:
- Lighting came up? I have come across lighting. How long do most people turn on their lights for their African cichlids? Any special type of bulb to use?

- also read about the oto catfish. Can they go with african cichlids? Do I only need one, or do they like to be in groups?

- we did change the filter, could this have started this? Did we change it too soon.


----------

